# flirting apps



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone know of any good flirting apps for me and my wife? I heard there are some out there but have not found any.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

What kind of device do you have? iPhone, android? 

All you have to do is google:

"Flirting apps"
And specify for what phone.


----------

